# Losing weight when u can't exercise



## libs (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi all.  New here. I have some physical challenges right now that prevent me from exercising.   Losing wgt would help a lot. Any real suggestions for a wgt loss program without exercising? ?  One that really works?  Much obliged.   Libs

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2013)

Can you do limited exercise, like "Sit & Be Fit", where a chair is used and most are done sitting?  Or what about a walking DVD to follow, I've heard some folks really like Leslie Sansone DVDs.


----------



## libs (Jun 11, 2013)

Tx for reply.  Pls assume for now that I am unable to do any exercising at all. I've heard there are programs for people with disabilities for weight loss. That's what I'm looking for. Many thanks.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4595203_achieve-weight-loss-cant-exercise.html 

Searches with your browser will give you other choices.  Apple cider vinegar will always come into the discussion.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not asking for specifics, but any effective exercise prescription would really require an in-depth analysis of your particular needs. It's difficult to impossible to tell exactly what your abilities and limits are, just from a forum posting. 

That being said you could always go with the age-old maxim of "calories _in_ should be less than calories _out_" - don't eat any more than you can burn - but even for _that_ advice it really requires a more intimate knowledge of your needs. 

What I've seen in my martial arts practice over the years is that even if you CAN somehow lose weight without exercising, you're going to have sagging folds of skin and muscles with no tone. 

I don't mean to discourage you - just giving my own opinion and wishing you well in whatever you decide upon.


----------



## libs (Jun 11, 2013)

Boos mom - sifuphil
Powerful suggestions....i will investigate immediately. Thank you so much for coming up with real answers to a difficult problem. My situation is multi faceted affecting my whole body. If I lose 10 to 20 pounds I can probably start a slow walking program and work up from there. But right now I just cannot do that so I need to find a way to drop the pounds being rather sedentary. I'm so glad I found this site and you wonderful people again thanks a million. Libs
Btw...I need to lose between 60 and 80 pounds all together.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2013)

Apple cider vinegar is a good suggestion, I recommend Bragg's brand with "The Mother".  If you're not allergic to shellfish, you can use the supplement Chitosan.  It's a fiber extract that absorbs fats from food eaten, and eliminates them for a fast transit through the digestive system, so less fat and cholesterol is absorbed in the body.  I won't ever use any diet pills at all, but I do have an old bottle of Chitosan (Max brand) on my shelf from a long time ago.   You take two capsules with a full glass of water 1/2 hour before eating.

Another thing that's a must is to drink plenty of filtered water daily, an 8 ounce of warm water with lemon juice in the morning will not only help clean/detox your organs like your liver and kidneys, but it will naturally boost your metabolism for the day.  Also drinking a glass of water before eating will help fill you up.  Portion control is a must, we often eat much more than we should.  You don't have to weigh things, just eyeball the amounts, a piece of chicken breast for example shouldn't be any larger than the palm of your hand...max.

Eating five small healthy meals throughout the day, is much better than eating one or two big ones.  It stops you from feeling hungry, and doesn't put your body into "starvation mode".  Have stuff like baby carrots, celery, non-fat plain greek yogurt, unsweetened apple sauce, etc. around to eat when you have the urge to snack.  Try to eliminate any cheeses, breads, potatoes, butter, cream, etc. from your diet.  Don't even have it in the fridge, that's the best way. No eating after 7PM is a good rule to go by for losing weight.

You can take one or two days of the week and fast, or semi-fast.  You can maybe have fresh veggie or fruit juice, and no other solid foods for that day. Also, isometric 'exercises' have some value in strengthening/building muscles, which in turn, help to raise the metabolism and lose weight.  Take one arm for example, and just tense/tighten it, without moving it around.  Hold for ten to twenty seconds and relax.  That can be done with stomach, legs, feet, etc.

Good luck, so glad you're wanting to make some positive changes in your health.  As you begin to lose the weight, you will feel so much better not only physically, but mentally and emotionally too.


----------



## libs (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi seabreeze.thankfor taklng time to send such an informative response. Apple cider vinegar it is. Wter is not a pblm...and i eat pretty clean..nso portion control s my challenge. Tx again for ur generosity.  Libs


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

Have been trying to think of ways to help you and perhaps this site may aid in exercise which goes along with heathy eating to maintain weight.  http://www.livestrong.com/article/4...mbulatory-patients-to-increase-bone-strength/

I know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

You know what?  I'm just gonna post some more links that you might find informative.  All the best to you, libs.

http://voices.yahoo.com/how-lose-weight-cant-exercise-6514510.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/irene-rubaumkeller-/how-to-lose-weight-withou_b_88336.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't drink "diet" sodas or anything with artificial sweeteners.

Don't use margarine, crisco or anything with hydrogenated oils in it.

Eat more high protein foods and less carbs.

Eat a small amount every two or three hours so that you don't ever get hungry

I do recommend using real butter and whole milk but with all things use LESS.

Self control is a must. It is hard at first but it really does get easier when you start seeing results.


----------



## libs (Jun 12, 2013)

how can I thank you all for your generosity and your wonderful suggestions and for taking the time to respond to my question? 
it will take me awhile to sift through all of the information that you sent. my problems are horribly painful with frequent flare ups and the extra weight is not helping. So I will look at all of this information and gleen what I can and again thank you so very much. Regards Libs

QUOTE=SeaBreeze;14559]Apple cider vinegar is a good suggestion, I recommend Bragg's brand with "The Mother".  If you're not allergic to shellfish, you can use the supplement Chitosan.  It's a fiber extract that absorbs fats from food eaten, and eliminates them for a fast transit through the digestive system, so less fat and cholesterol is absorbed in the body.  I won't ever use any diet pills at all, but I do have an old bottle of Chitosan (Max brand) on my shelf from a long time ago.   You take two capsules with a full glass of water 1/2 hour before eating.

Another thing that's a must is to drink plenty of filtered water daily, an 8 ounce of warm water with lemon juice in the morning will not only help clean/detox your organs like your liver and kidneys, but it will naturally boost your metabolism for the day.  Also drinking a glass of water before eating will help fill you up.  Portion control is a must, we often eat much more than we should.  You don't have to weigh things, just eyeball the amounts, a piece of chicken breast for example shouldn't be any larger than the palm of your hand...max.

Eating five small healthy meals throughout the day, is much better than eating one or two big ones.  It stops you from feeling hungry, and doesn't put your body into "starvation mode".  Have stuff like baby carrots, celery, non-fat plain greek yogurt, unsweetened apple sauce, etc. around to eat when you have the urge to snack.  Try to eliminate any cheeses, breads, potatoes, butter, cream, etc. from your diet.  Don't even have it in the fridge, that's the best way. No eating after 7PM is a good rule to go by for losing weight.

You can take one or two days of the week and fast, or semi-fast.  You can maybe have fresh veggie or fruit juice, and no other solid foods for that day. Also, isometric 'exercises' have some value in strengthening/building muscles, which in turn, help to raise the metabolism and lose weight.  Take one arm for example, and just tense/tighten it, without moving it around.  Hold for ten to twenty seconds and relax.  That can be done with stomach, legs, feet, etc.

Good luck, so glad you're wanting to make some positive changes in your health.  As you begin to lose the weight, you will feel so much better not only physically, but mentally and emotionally too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2013)

libs said:


> how can I thank you all for your generosity and your wonderful suggestions and for taking the time to respond to my question?
> it will take me awhile to sift through all of the information that you sent. my problems are horribly painful with frequent flare ups and the extra weight is not helping. So I will look at all of this information and gleen what I can and again thank you so very much. Regards Libs



I think hearing from you of your success in getting the scale to go down, and reports of feeling better, will be excellent thanks for us! :love_heart:  Pain is very often caused by inflammation.  I sometimes use a supplement Natural Factors MSM (Methyl-sulfonyl-methane).  It's a natural joint sulfur which reduces inflammation.

Another thing you can use is Turmeric (Curcumin), great also for pain due to inflammation, along with other health benefits.  Magnesium Malate (source Naturals brand), is good for pain similar to Fibromyalgia...my friend had good results using it.  I take a regular Magnesium Citrate daily, because it's very beneficial to relaxing the muscles, and avoiding cramps.  Magnesium Oil is good for topical skin application for cramps or charleyhorses.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

Told ya this was a great place full of good people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2013)

L-Carnitine is an amino acid that you may want to look into...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f52/24178-l-carnitine-benefits.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Self control is a must. It is hard at first but it really does get easier when you start seeing results.



:iagree:...........


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Self control is a must. It is hard at first but it really does get easier when you start seeing results.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 3, 2013)

This is a wonderful post and I am with everyone here as well, I also will check some of these things out as I can`t do any walking exercise either having sore joints caused from Iron overload which caused periferal neurophy. so its good to join others and get advice just as you are too,, keep in touch and let us know how you are going.. and best of luck with what ever you tend to do.. its a battle but with will power you will succeed and be all the better in health for it.. everyone is supporting you .. take care and be kind to yourself..


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 3, 2013)

_Be careful with Tumeric if you have high blood pressure, i wanted to take that but the chemist/drugstore advised against it.
       I find i have put on heaps due to lack of exercise due to injuries,  i usually find if someone nearby loses weight i always find it _


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 3, 2013)

*SeaBreeze*...I drink a 16 oz glass of water with my Metamucil first thing in the morning.. I'm thinking about adding the lemon juice to this, how much do you think...also, how is the tumeric taken? I always forget to put it in food I cook, is it available in capsule form? I really would like to try an alternative to NSAID's for pain. 
I've also heard that ginger is a great anti-inflammatory, but again getting ginger in food everyday is difficult.

*Libs*..Good luck on succeeding in your determination to better your health!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Be careful with Tumeric if you have high blood pressure, i wanted to take that but the chemist/drugstore advised against it.
> _



I've never heard of Turmeric (Curcumin) being bad for high blood pressure, if anything it lowers blood pressure.  Of course if you're on any prescription blood pressure medications already, then the use of Turmeric may cause an unhealthy blood pressure low. http://www.livestrong.com/article/498517-turmeric-for-blood-pressure/.

 I've found that typical doctors in America have very limited knowledge of herbs, as they are not trained in this area.  Actually they have very limited knowledge of prescription drugs too, especially the new ones they try to push.  They know the short list of uses from the pharmaceutical drug rep, that pops in the office every now and then with some new money making concoction in his briefcase.



Ozarkgal said:


> *SeaBreeze*...I drink a 16 oz glass of water with my Metamucil first thing in the morning.. I'm thinking about adding the lemon juice to this, how much do you think...also, how is the tumeric taken? I always forget to put it in food I cook, is it available in capsule form? I really would like to try an alternative to NSAID's for pain.
> I've also heard that ginger is a great anti-inflammatory, but again getting ginger in food everyday is difficult.



I use around 1-2 tablespoons of lemon when I mix it in water.  I wouldn't put it in with the Metamucil personally, as fiber products like that seem to suck any benefits out of supplements, medications, etc.  I'd wait until a couple of hours before or after.

I've been using Solaray brand turmeric capsules, they also have ginger capsules and other herbs available.  I have a store by me that's reasonably priced called Vitamin Cottage (Natural Grocers), where I often buy things for convenience.  They also sell turmeric in bulk, and empty capsules where you can make your own...a bit cheaper, but I'm too lazy for that. 

If I shop online, Swanson Vitamins www.swansonvitamins.com, has reasonable prices in their own brand name.  Used them for years with no problems in service.  Remember, when you shop for supplements, always make note of the 'serving size', some things have a serving size of 3-6 capsules, so reading the mg. info then has to be divided, and is greatly lessened.  That hasn't been a problem with the brands I use...but I have been surprised in the past when buying some vitamins.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 3, 2013)

_I was excited when i read about the benefits of Tumeric as i much prefer natural therapies to drugs, but as i am on blood pressure tablets i checked with the chemist and she advised me not to take it which upset me, so now i am drinking pure Aloe Vera Juice 40mls each day as they say it helps to lower blood pressure and has a lot of other health benefits as well.
                             If you know of a natural product that will relieve the symptoms of Neuralgia on the right side of my head which i have been suffering from for over 12 months and would love to be free from the intense headache that comes with it, i would appreciate it._:hair:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a gallon jug of Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera juice, inner fillet in the fridge.  Been drinking a bit of it in evening to ward off nighttime heartburn.  Will let you know if I come across anything for your Neuralgia.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 3, 2013)

_Thanks Seabreeze it gets me down what with the numbness and very sensitive side of my face and head and the extreme headaches, my daughter has just sent me an essential oil called Be Relieved and apparently it has so many benefits i am willing to try it on my face and i will be putting it on all the aches and pains as well, loads of reviews about it, people are even using it on their horses with great results, it's not cheap $100 for a 100ml bottle but with essential oil you don't need much, i can't wait to try it._



http://www.aroma.com.au/review/product/list/id/1/category/3/?p=5

http://www.organicaloevera.com.au/AloeVeraJuiceTestimonial.html

http://www.naturalnews.com/021858_aloe_vera_gel.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2013)

Your daughter was very kind to send you the essential oil, I think many essential oils have very effective health benefits.  I know that lavender essential oil is very relaxing, can be used in the bath, or diluted can be used for nervous dogs on their collars or bedding.

I was going to suggest the herb chamomile, as it's good for headaches and neuralgia. http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Chamomile.  Also a B-50 complex vitamin daily won't hurt to take either, as it supports and maintains the nerves.


----------

